# Toilets and such



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

My brother here visiting from the US wondered why most EU campers use the little Thetford units rather than a bigger tank with a hose to dump it. I couldn't give him a good answer. I suppose in a camp ground it's easier to carry the box to the dump site. But otherwise it seems less practical. I mean with my family wildcamping we are searching for a place to dump the toilet every other day. And the idea of a second one sloshing around in the locker under my bed doesn't have a lot of appeal.

I just wonder what the thoughts are on this.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

I don't know why this has been posted on the Computer Help section - perhaps a MOD could move it to something more appropriate.

Maybe ask your brother why one of the most expensive American-built Expedition vehicles uses a Thetford cassette in preference to the typical RV tank?

The explanation is here:
Earth Roamer Expedition Vehicles

Plus many European campgrounds are geared up for the cassette system and use 'WC Chimiques' as the emptying points - basically large toilet bowls many of which are in inaccessible places for an RV to get anywhere near to. Hence, using an RV type tank in Europe requires careful site selection or the use of a macerator and a lot of pipe. Mine was 120 feet long. 8O

 
Keith


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Good point. Boats on inland waterways have tanks and just visit pump out stations every week or so.
Mind - I do like the ability to give the Thetford Cassette a good wash oot wi soapy water when I know its going to stand for a while !

The idea of a second cassette is good too.
I was thinking of getting gas tanks fitted and freeing up the bottle locker. Perhaps could make home for a spare cassette in there.

It is vented for explosive gasses after all 8O


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

If you actually go to an American Campsite, pretty much all pitches have waste disposal points, both for grey and black tanks. I know its posible, but the cost and location of campsite in the US, ( or the ones we stayed at) makes it unusual for Americans to wild camp, or at least thats what I was told, and noticed.

Because of the proximity of waste disposal, the use of chemicals in the black tanks is superfluous and therefore perfectly it is acceptable to dump the contents of the toilet directly with waste water.

OF course, the facitlities in Europe and the Uk are different, so practically and historically we have got trained to pick up a tank full of waste matter, carry it across to a dump point, pour said disgusting filth into a recptical, then flush everything out, with the consequent risk of getting cr*p all over ourselves, Coupled with the need to disguise the stink, we perpetuate the need for chemicals.

I know which method I prefer, and would love to see all campsites with on pitch disposal.

Dunno about what I'd do about wild camping, cos with my behemoth, bunging it in a layby or a car park or similar aint really an option.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

jhelm said:


> I mean with my family wildcamping we are searching for a place to dump the toilet every other day. And the idea of a second one sloshing around in the locker under my bed doesn't have a lot of appeal.


I have a spare cassette which I keep in the side locker, it came in very handy wildcamping in Norway. We didn't have to worry about the toilet being full and not knowing where the next service point was.

pete


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry about putting this in the wrong place. I still haven't gotten use to the system. I guess the toilet think is almost a tradition. We only have one slide locker. I suppose I could clean it out and put the extra toilet in there. Or just keep going as is, it's not that bad. A similar problem is with the water, even if we do minimal bathing it has to be refilled ever 2 or 3 days. An extra tank takes up more storage and ads more weight. It's all about compromise.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You can now buy a second cassette kit. Consists of a thetford waste tank and a storage slot to keep it slung underneath the van.

I find one of the best ways to keep the cassette emptying intervals down is to pee in the woods. Obviously discretion is needed where and when, but as urine makes up the bulk of the toilet waste it does cut down the need to empty so often.


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> You can now buy a second cassette kit. Consists of a thetford waste tank and a storage slot to keep it slung underneath the van.
> 
> I find one of the best ways to keep the cassette emptying intervals down is to pee in the woods. Obviously discretion is needed where and when, but as urine makes up the bulk of the toilet waste it does cut down the need to empty so often.


The pope.....no, a bear


----------



## leggings (Oct 14, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> You can now buy a second cassette kit. Consists of a thetford waste tank and a storage slot to keep it slung underneath the van.
> 
> I find one of the best ways to keep the cassette emptying intervals down is to pee in the woods. Obviously discretion is needed where and when, but as urine makes up the bulk of the toilet waste it does cut down the need to empty so often.


In my experience it is a poor solution since it increases the amount of solids in ther tank........plop.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> My brother here visiting from the US wondered why most EU campers use the little Thetford units rather than a bigger tank with a hose to dump it.


The more crap you carry around the less payload you have for people, toys, food and fresh water.
Many RVs are so big they limit where you can go but they can carry a lot of sh1t.

You pays your money and makes your choice.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

You can also buy this book. It was widely available in Canada and is strangely, a good read. I understand there is a companion volume as to how to do it in the city 

I bought several copies back and they were very popular 8)

http://tinyurl.com/39vvta


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Have yo seen the movie with Robbin Williams where he rents a big MH. The title is RV Very funny bit when he tries to empty the big toilet tank.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Everything is bigger in America, RVs, Food (you eat big you poo bigger) half of americans couldnt get through the door of a european MH, If they did so they certainly wouldnt fit on a plastic thetford bog in a small room.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Everything is bigger in America, RVs, Food (you eat big you poo bigger) half of americans couldnt get through the door of a european MH, If they did so they certainly wouldnt fit on a plastic thetford bog in a small room.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: and pretty close to the truth.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

_In my experience it is a poor solution since it increases the amount of solids in ther tank........plop_

Which is why you the cassette has to be primed with water and chemicals used to break down the solids. And there is *always* enough urine to keep everything pourable!


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

trevorf said:


> > Everything is bigger in America, RVs, Food (you eat big you poo bigger) half of americans couldnt get through the door of a european MH, If they did so they certainly wouldnt fit on a plastic thetford bog in a small room.
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: and pretty close to the truth.


I guess you are talking about Europeans as opposed to the British as you might want to check this out.

http://www.meatprocess.com/Industry-markets/Obesity-US-UK-attitudes-differ


----------

